# Colonoscopy coming up



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

When will I ever learn? I should just keep my big mouth shut. Now I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy on March 3rd (thank god it's after I go to NYC). I'm not scared about the procedure at all. It's the darn prep before hand. I can't drink medicines. It's not good. I'm scared.


----------



## 21591 (Jan 28, 2006)

get the pills! They work just as well and are super easy!


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

What pills are there? Can you give me some more info. I'd really appreciate it. When I did the pre-op stuff they told me that there weren't any pills other than the stool softener ones they've given me, they said I have to drink the milk of magnesia and miralax.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

If you are a D person and cant drink the prep, there is an alternative. The day before your scope take 4 dulcolax...wait 4 hours and take 4 more. This will clean you out! I had to do it because my prep was so bad I could not drink it no matter what I did, I would heave with each sip. Drink lots of clear fluids (water, gatorade, broth, etc.)Ice pops and jello helped too when I got hungry.


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks, that's good to know. I'll just work with the dulcolax and keep the miralax in reserve. I'm going to go to Costco when I come home from NYC to stock up on the gatorade. I don't know what popcicles I'd get since my favorites are cherry and grape and I was told not to eat anything with red or purple coloring as I guess it stains the bowel.


----------

